# Wedding for 400



## wes w (Dec 15, 2012)

I've been ask to smoke pulled pork for a wedding of around 400 people.   I have smoked for groups, but this is by far the biggest.  I've tried to do the math on how many butts I'll need.  The more I try to figure it out, the more confussed I get.   I ran a search but came up with nothing.  The wedding isn't until Oct. 13 but I want to start getting my duck in a row now.  I'm planning on smoking and delivering it to the church about 2 hours before eating.  I'll pull and tray it there.

Any advice would be awesome.

View media item 165648
I may have to do two runs in the smoker.  How long can I store 205 degree  pork in a cambro hot box?

Thanks in advance for any help you can give.

Hope everyone has a "Smoking" day!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 15, 2012)

In catering most figure 1/4 lb per sandwich that would be 400 divided by 4 equaling 100 lbs of finished product. Figure 50% yield vs raw weight which you should actually do better than and I'd start with 200 lbs of butts and figure I'm going to have over 100 lbs of finished pork. Some people figure a 60% yield but I'd rather be safe and have some extra.

If people are making their own sandwiches I would figure more like 1/3 lb per person


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 15, 2012)

As Pineywoods said, and don't hold the meat at high temps before or it can get a mealy, grainy texture...eventually it just turns mushy with little to no chew to it at all. If you can rest while foiled and wrapped in towels in a cooler, say, 100lbs or so all in a bundle, it will keep hot enough to be safe for 7-8 hours. Then pull immediately prior to serving. If held at temp after pulling, 135* is minimum safe temp per the 2009 food code...140* is a better mark to shoot for with less margin for error. I'm not familiar with the cambro hot box, but if it's a heated unit for holding prepared food, it should have temp adjustment and cabinet thermometers for holding food at a safe temp.

Holding at temp is OK, if it's not for excessive time periods...higher temps (much above 140*) will slowly but surely continue cooking the food, so after several hours the texture will begin to degrade slightly, but not as much as a higher holding temp will.

Eric


----------



## wes w (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks guys this info is very helpful.  Didn't think about  it continuing to cook in storage.  Cambro is a brand of hot storage contaner  for catering.    I'm not  sure I want to tackle this project.  It would require me to make two runs in the smoker.  The biggest problem I see is keeping the first run in some kind of storage for 10-12 hrs.   Any ideas would be great.   I want to do this but  my biggest concern is keeping it safe.
 

I agree Pineywoods  I had rather have to much then not enough. 

Thanks again for the info.

Wes


----------



## bullybbq (Dec 16, 2012)

I cooked for 175 earlier this year. Not quite 400, but the same concept. I cooked the pork up over the two days prior, pulled it and cooled it and kept it in the fridge. Reheated via crock pots with apple juice and apple cider vinegar with additional rub. Flavor was great, moisture was great and it took the holding and actual cooking off the critical path the day of the event. I am cooking for 80 this Tuesday and have sirloin tip and pork butts hitting the smoker today. Takes the pressure off and the food is still outstanding. My 2 cents.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 16, 2012)

You could cook it all ahead of time and then reheat. It isn't quite as good as fresh, but few will be able to tell the difference as long as it doesn't dry out.


----------



## ringtail bbq (Dec 16, 2012)

I cook for our church quite often for groups that size.  Trying to pull 20+ butts onsite will be a problem, you'll run out of time.   Cooking and shredding it a couple of days ahead works great if you keep it moist.  If you are a regular group cooker, check out a Pork Puller on the web.  I don't always use it but it will shred a butt in 30 seconds.   With having things done ahead of time you can do a few briskets and burnt ends to offer options.

When I pre-cook that frees me up to do other things for the helpers, wedding party and people at the church.  Things like sausage, chicken and pork shots that only take a couple of hours to prepare.  

Just my thoughts, hope they are helpful.....JB


----------



## wes w (Dec 16, 2012)

JB, how do you reheat it for that size group.  My plan is to smoke it a couple days ahead, pull, pan and cover, frig.    The event isn't until Oct.  I haven't said I would do the event yet.  I want to make sure I can do it safely before I  take on the task.  I like the crock pot idea of bullys. 

Everyone has been very helpful.  I'm open to any ideas little or small.   I'm not new to smoking, but I am new to a group of this size. 

Please keep the comments coming,  Thanks

Wes


----------



## bullybbq (Dec 16, 2012)

If crock pots are an issue, I have reheated in aluminum pans on grills the day of. Did a Brewers game this past spring with a group from work and had no electricity. That worked great too. Kept dumping apple juice and cider vinegar in to keep it moist. Was great. Have also seen folks vacuum seal and reheat closed in water just below boiling. Heard that works well too. You could get a big turkey frying pot and do that over a burner. Nescoes would work too. Just thoughts.


----------



## ringtail bbq (Dec 17, 2012)

Wes... We are fortunate to have ovens at the church, so I take it a few hours early.   You will have at least 6 trays of meat, big roasters might hold more but may take more time to heat.   Ask for help for warming and delivery.  

Doesn't sound like you have a smoker Onsite, so your transporting which takes time ( I like the look of your backyard smoker!)
You have plenty of time to work out the logistics, what worries me is having everything set up on time so I can enjoy the day too.  You have not mentioned if your also doing the sides.


----------



## wes w (Dec 17, 2012)

I thought about asking to use the church ovens.  I don't think time will be a problem.  My worry  is being safe with the food.  I'm smoking for people I don't know, not a big back yard party. 

If you don't mind me asking how long does it take to warm a pan of pork?  I'll be using 2 1/2in. roaster foil pans.  From what I've read and you guys kind enough to help me, I need to put about a 1/2 cup of apple juice in the pans before warming.  No I am not doing the sides.   I also thought about doing a run in the smoker the day before, pull, tray and frig.  Then do a run the day of (all nighter)  pull those on site and warm the cold and mix.  

The smoker you see is what I'll be using.  That was my summer project.  I've learned how it wants to smoke, and it does it very well.   I wish I had a mobile smoker, I just don't see how it would ever pay for itself.

Big thanks for the help!

Wes


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 17, 2012)

*Mixing Cold and Hot is Never a good idea!* Your finished temp ends up right about 90-100*F. This is the critical temp at which bacteria grow at an accelerated pace. You can start with the fresh already hot Pork while back up pans are heating...JJ


----------



## dougmays (Dec 19, 2012)

if your planning to keep them in a cooler for a couple hours you might wanna lower your final temp to closer to 195 because when you foil and put in cooler you'll raise another 5 degrees or so. if you take it to 205 and rest for 2-3 horus you might get a gooey pile of pork, people want something to bite into :)


----------



## wes w (Dec 19, 2012)

That's a good point Doug.   I was wondering about that.

Thanks to everyone that has helped me out.   I think I've got it worked out in my head.   I know I can do it, I just keep second guessing something going wrong.

A friend of mine ask me to do a Prime Rib for them for Christmas.  Another first.  I hope they offer me a end.

Hope everyone has a great Christmas!


----------



## dougmays (Dec 19, 2012)

Cant wait to see the post about it :)


----------



## wes w (Dec 20, 2012)

You bet  there will be.


----------

